# My boy zac



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Here is my lynx (breed by me) he is absolutely adorable and as soft as a brush ,he is 4 months old


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh WOW he is absoloutley beautiful 

what a fantastic kitty Zac is :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

look at them paws! what a handome boy! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

He's fantastic!


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Absolutely yummy:flrt:


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

I want a cuddle! He's gorgeous...I love his facial fluff :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pixie dust (Jul 24, 2009)

hes stunning :flrt:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

What a handsome kitty :flrt:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet he wrecks your sofa !! lol

Where do you keep him? Is he in a zoo or something? xx


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I wanna give him kisses!:flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

*zac*

I bet he wrecks your sofa !! lol

Where do you keep him? Is he in a zoo or something? xx
__________________


He never gets his claws out so never rips anything

He is part of our private collection ,he has an outside pen but we make sure we fuss him every day


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw him in your POTM entry! What a stunner.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thats a beauty:2thumb: these are one of the animals i would seriously consider if i moved to a place with alot of land. have worked with them before and they are amazing animals so im extremely jealous lol
stu


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He is very intelligent,knows his name as much as a dog,when he starts to play a bit rough you just have to say his name in a stern voice and he is very responsive,he spends most of his time in the garden with the dogs.He will jump up into my arms for a cuddle and purr away like mad,he is nothing like a domestic cat.


----------

